# Early Review of New Modern Arnis Book!



## Dan Anderson (Jan 8, 2005)

Early Review of New Modern Arnis Book 
Hi All, 

I thought I'd share with you an early review of the upcoming Modern Arnis book. It will be up on my website for purchase in 5 days. 

*MODERN ARNIS: The Art Within Your Art - The Book Of Basics is the fifth book in the Modern Arnis encyclopedia series and is the most comprehensive book ever to be written on the fundamentals of Modern Arnis. No other book has detailed the origins of Modern Arnis as developed by Grand Master Remy Presas. With over 200 pages and 1,100 photos, this book covers such topics as: striking, basic defense, stances & body shifting, flow exercises, cane anyos (forms) 1-4, classical arnis styles, and much, much more. 

"I have known Professor Anderson for almost 4 years now and have been training with him off and on for the same amount of time. From day one, his insight into the art of Modern Arnis has always impressed me; it's almost like being around Professor Presas himself. I had the pleasure of helping him with his first couple books on the subject and was excited when I received a copy of his new one in the mail the other day. What can I say WOW!!! 

The first four books Dan has produced have been top notch and get better by the volume. The Art Within Your Art continues this flow and is by far the best of the bunch. Even though Anderson calls this The Book of Basics, the way the information is presented though words and images makes me feel like I'm reading a book for grandmasters. 

There are so many cool things about this book I would love to share, but I will only share one; you will have to buy the book to get the others. One of the things that make this book special is Appendix B. Professor Anderson has included a copy of 15 pages from his own handwritten notes taken when he was training with Professor Presas. You will not find that in any other martial arts book. 

I suggest adding this book to your library, no matter what level of training you are at. There is something for everyone." 

Mish Handwerker 
Chief Instructor 
Handwerker Ryukyu Kempo 
Vancouver, Washington USA *  
Yours, 
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 14, 2005)

It's out folks!!!  Click on the link http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_bk5.html
and check it out.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2005)

When is the next time you are going to be out in the mid-west Dan?

Signed copies and all


----------

